# Brown Algae/ Diatoms



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

I have an irritans tank that is heavily planted with java ferns, anubias, and staurogyne repens. I am having issues with brown algae/ diatoms it doesn't bother the fish, only myself. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If you have a planted tank, its likely a lighting issue... how long are they on? what type of bulbs?


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Ægir said:


> If you have a planted tank, its likely a lighting issue... how long are they on? what type of bulbs?


The light is a single t5, coralife colormax 54 watt, 6700k, 48", 13 hours a day. I just added a third stage to my mechanical filter with a phosphate filter. I had been purposely overfeeding while cycling the tank. I have now cut back to feeding once a day.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Also cut back your lighting... 10 hours or so should be sufficient.


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Will do. I'm also considering a uv sterilizer and some nerite snails


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Well, light has been cut back to 11 hours per diem, installed a aquatop hang-on-back with UV, added a third stage to the mechanical section of my sump with a phosphate pad and added 20 horned nerite snails. At this point, the tank is looking pretty good

Update on my diatom issues. Having done all of the above, the diatoms are nearly gone now. I have added 10 otocylclus, 2 bristlenose plecos, and some glass shrimp as clean up crews, and they are working well. The Piranha harassed them for a few days, but now he mostly ignores them and they have learned to avoid him. He did slay a number of the shrimp, but I get them for a dime apiece. Some of the otos and the plecos had their tails chewed on, but they are growing back. Any other kind of "dithers" I put in get munched, but He is happily eating fish fillet and raw shrimp now. My params are looking great, the tank is heavily planted and nitrates are barely perceptible.


----------

